# Ramon Allones Reserve Corona Gorda Cigar Review - Fantastic



## joncaputo (Sep 29, 2008)

This cigar is one of the most overlooked smokes on the planet. A beautiful and oily wrapper with perfect const., it burned razor sharp. Deep and ea...

Read the full review here: Ramon Allones Reserve Corona Gorda Cigar Review - Fantastic


----------

